# Amherst PD



## blueline22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone work for or know someone who works for Amherst PD? If so what can be expected? I've heard they are a great department to work for but very strict. (not like that's a bad thing) How are the runnings of the department and the day to day operation? More or less bs than other departments? Well funded? Pay?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I know a guy that worked there, great Pd, equipment , money ,opportunities and yes they're very strict. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

